# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Corais - Parte II

## José Pedro Oliveira

Cá estou eu de novo com mais fotos e pedidos de ajuda! Espero não estar a abusar...  :yb665:  

Desde já mais pedidos de desculpa pela má qualidade das imagens... O telemóvel não dá para mais do que isto!  :Prabaixo:  

Cá está o primeiro desconhecido!


Este coral está bem recolhido (acho que era pela luz ainda não ter acendido - ou então é timido) mas normalmente esta bem aberto e cada pólipo (posso chamar assim?) tem mais de 2cm!


Este entretanto já cresceu bastante!


Aqui está um mushroom qualquer-coisa, certo?


Estes fazem um conjunto bonito


Podem estar assim tão perto?

Desculpem ser tanta coisa! Eu sei que com tão pouca qualidade não deve ser fácil acertar mas conto com as vossas opiniões!

Obrigado!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

As fotos não ajudam muito, mas aqui vai um palpite.

A primeira foto parece-me uma Turbinaria! 

A segunda uma lobophyton ou uma Sinularia!

A terceira Rhodactis indosinensis!

A quarta Gonioporas!

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

Peço desculpa, mais uma vez, pela má qualidade!

Tive de fazer um edit à primeira mensagem pois a primeira foto já não aparecia!

Agradeço a ajuda que me deu! Assim já dá para procurar os nomes que me deu na net e assim vejo se são esses!

De qualquer maneira se puderem continuar a ajudar...  :SbOk2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Por baixo da Goniopora, à esquerda, está um Briaerium ou Pachyclavularia violacea (mais conhecido por Green Star Polips). Cuidado que é um coral muito tóxico e que se desenvolve a enorma velocidade. Vai crescer para cima da Goniopora e afectá-la.
Aconselho-te a colocá-lo numa "ilha", isto é, numa rocha isolada. Aí sim, faz um efeito muito bonito e não cria problemas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A segunda foto parece-me uma Goniopora completamente fechada!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

1ª foto: _Turbinaria sp._
2ª foto: _Goniopora sp._
3ª foto: Não percebo bem.
4ª foto: _Rhodactis sp._
5ª foto: á esquerda em baixo é _Pachyclavularia violacea_ e o maior é uma _Goniopora sp_.

----------

